# Nimisila Weds 1/8



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rick & I were drilling holes before sunlight on the west side (S. Main St) early Weds morning, 1/8. We parked in the Nimisila Rd Boat Launch. 

We first started in shallow water and slowly worked out way out to 20FOW... heading north then east. 6" ice.

We fished 7:15am - noon.

Water was very clear and not stained in comparison to C5 yesterday. We drilled over 30 holes trying to find the buggers. Finally found some activity on the Vex, but No Luck

First time I can ever recall not getting a fish let alone a single bite.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow..... Not the report that i wanted to hear. Did you see anybody else out ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Noon: Half dozen at C5 (Campground Bay)., didnt see any others on the entire lake


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I went South towards the dam alternating from 10-20 feet to the big bay South of the main st. parking area. Fished the ourside edge of the weeds. Marked a few and caught a couple tiny perch. Fished till dark. Be back there this afternoon. I know they are there somewhere!!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I used a couple of your holes yesterday at lunch. Didnt know who you were till i got back to work and Dan (buckzye) described ya to me. Nice meeting you John.
Rob 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Nimi was on fire at c5 if you like 9-10" crappie. For me it only lasted an hour 430 - 530. Everyone left at dark and I stayed until 730 but only catching a fish every 15 min. Used black ant and waxworm.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Will hit it again tomorrow, (Friday 1/10), but wont be able to hit the sunrise bite. 

Not sure where I'll go though.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone on Nimi today? Wanted to head over but not sure of ice conditions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Was on the north end yesterday. Ice was safe 5+ of clear

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Hoping to go this afternoon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

No luck yesterday. Lots of marks but no takers. Found a fishing buddy for tomorrow though. Maybe between the two of us we can figure it out. Anyone having any luck at Nimi?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

What's the ice condition and thickness?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Yesterday it was 5" inches of clear good ice but I did not move around much. Hearing the same from others. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Nice solid 5_6 out there now on the nort end. Fish are hit n miss all day

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I went to c5 yesterday and quickly got off, ice cracked underneath me badly (not the normal creaking and cracking) and water started coming out of the hole I was checking that was left by a couple of kids who literally popped it and got right off. It was maybe three inches there, With half of it crap ice. Must have been a weak spot where I was.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reports. This cold snap will thicken it........


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

